# Still not getting email notification



## proflady (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm still not getting email notification of PMs since the site was down. It just landed me in a bad situation re: a sale. I checked my user options and I'm supposed to be getting email notices, HELP!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 9, 2009)

Same thing happens to me...sometimes I get them but lately more often then not I don't.  I have resigned myself to the fact that I have to sign in to check my PM's as them actually getting to my email is so inconsistent.


----------



## kariii (Nov 10, 2009)

I am not receiving email notifications either.. ever since site went down.. Thought maybe I was only one with this problem..


----------



## Janice (Nov 10, 2009)

Log in to check your PM's if you are expecting communication with others. It's the only option until we can a) upgrade the server or b) purchase our own server. We will be doing software upgrades around the beginning of the year that might help as well if we can't get on a new server first. It's a known issue and is def on our list to get worked out. I know that gmail accounts are receiving the notifications the most reliably atm. There might be an issue with certain providers blocking emails from the specktra domain.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a Gmail and I still don't receive any notifications.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Not receiving notification/updates*

Every now and then I don`t receive notification  of the threads I`m subscribed too. I don`t know why my subscription remains the same. I`ve kept changing my email address to make them come again but I`m running out of email addresses. Is there something I can do to start receiving again the updates at the threads i`m subscribed too.
Thanks


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Not receiving notification/updates*

I'm not getting PM's to my email anymore.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Not receiving notification/updates*

^ Yeah, that too


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Not receiving notification/updates*

Same thing with me...both issues.  I think the matter has been covered before in threads and it is being worked on from what was posted before in the below thread.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f181/s...cation-153612/


----------



## Susanne (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Not receiving notification/updates*

I will post this threads for the advisors and moderators!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Not receiving notification/updates*

I tried to change the email address like i did before  but it didn`t work this time. so annoying, I stopped visiting threads because without the notification it`s to hard to keep track of them


----------



## Janice (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Not receiving notification/updates*

We're aware of the issues and are in the process of migrating the site to a new server. This process will take several days, but it is a temporary inconvenience. Once we're up and running on the new server we can happily wave goodbye to many of the issues we've had over the past 2 weeks (and ones that have existed for even longer than that).

Thank you all for your patience while things get sorted out. I maintain the site on a tight budget, but I really am trying to get all this sorted out. I know it's been a rather painful 2 weeks.


----------



## Mi55V33 (Mar 18, 2014)

Has this issue been fixed since the last post? For some reason I'm not getting email notifications now even though my profile settings says otherwise.  Not sure what to do.  Email is a hotmail acct.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Dawn (Mar 20, 2014)

Mi55V33 said:


> Has this issue been fixed since the last post? For some reason I'm not getting email notifications now even though my profile settings says otherwise.  Not sure what to do.  Email is a hotmail acct.  Thanks in advance


  Sending you a PM.


----------



## AniBEE (Aug 19, 2014)

Despite checking everything I'm still not getting notifications and daily feeds from [email protected] since the 4th. >_< It's completely stopped.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 19, 2014)

AniBEE said:


> Despite checking everything I'm still not getting notifications and daily feeds from [email protected] since the 4th. >_< It's completely stopped.


We are aware of the issue and Tech Support is working on getting it resolved for us asap.  Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 19, 2014)

Update from Tech Support!  "emails will start up again within 24 hours"


----------



## chsai (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi, I am not receiving email notifications as well. I think it's more than a month now since I have received any notification.


----------



## Dawn (Feb 18, 2015)

chsai said:


> Hi, I am not receiving email notifications as well. I think it's more than a month now since I have received any notification.


Your e-mail was bouncing.  I sent you a PM, so please get back to me when you can.  Thanks!


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 2, 2015)

I haven't gotten any emails since the site changed.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 2, 2015)

MISSRED said:


> I haven't gotten any emails since the site changed.



Please check out this post: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php/113314-Welcome-back!
Thanks!


----------

